# Microsoft Office 2010 can't verify the license



## Jacou (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been using Microsoft 2010 Home and Student for 3 mos. now. We bought the original but since my PC doesn't have a DVD drive, I downloaded it from the site indicated in the guide. Today, when I open the programs it displays this message: "Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 cannot verify the license for this product. You should repair the Office program by using Control Panel." 

What could have been the problem? Should I install it again?


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

The downloaded version you installed is probably just a 3-month trial.
You need to install a CD-drive or DVD-drive in your computer & install Office 2010 from the CD you bought (remove the trial version first).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If you used the site that is on the side of the box, then you should not have gotten a 3 month trial copy.
I would call Microsoft and let them handle it.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If you downloaded the product from the information that came with the DVD, you should be able to use the activation key that came with the DVD to activate the program. You have two option: (1) Copy the contents from the DVD to a USB Thumb drive or an external hard drive and do a fresh install of Office (uninstall the version you have first), or (2) contact Microsoft. The assistance they provide will be free, however you on year of free assistance for ALL of your Microsoft products begins the moment they get your name.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

re-opened. You will need to contact MS about that issue, it sounds like. Please post what is currently occurring with the system.

thanks, 

v


----------

